# Rivers blown out???



## The Minnow

Hi all, next friday NOV. 9th and 10th some friends and I were planning on heading up to the Cleveland area and doing some steel head fishing. I'm about 3hrs. away and don't want to waste my time if the rivers are going to be blown out with all the recent rains from the hurricane. I just wanted to get some insight from some of you who know the rivers better than I, and ask if by next week the rivers will be producing or not. Also if the rivers are not going to be any good does that mean the same for spin casting some of the break walls? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lundfish

Look at the sticky labeled; river flow rates.

There are fishable cfs levels there. Those will be your guide.


----------



## Fishman

Unless you know the secret spots, don't dare step foot into the rivers right now.


----------



## brodg

Lundfish said:


> Look at the sticky labeled; river flow rates.
> 
> There are fishable cfs levels there. Those will be your guide.


Good advice above. Speaking generally though, Rocky and Chagrin might fish by then as long as it stops raining. The Grand, probably not. Check the above mentioned sticky and the USGS graphs as your trip gets closer. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fredg53

Never know with weather check flow and radar few days ahead like the rest of us

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## silverbullets

I think the Grand should fish tomorrow 


Great Lakes Outdoor Supply


----------



## brodg

silverbullets said:


> I think the Grand should fish tomorrow
> 
> 
> Great Lakes Outdoor Supply


I hope everyone knows that he is joking! LoL

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mdogs444

Its going to be at least a week or two before any of the water goes back down clears up. With the rain forecast to continue through Friday, my guess is at least two weeks.

The Chagrin went from 3.5ft to almost 14ft. So its going to be quite a while.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby

Too soon to tell. If we get more rain after this round, then it's unlikely they'll fish. If we don't then you're good to go. Keep an eye on the flows.


----------



## sjw72472

I am with the original post: I plan on coming up from Canton on Veterans Day Monday 11-12-12. My father and I want to try steelies after missing the king run in new york. Love the fight of the salmonid and would love even more something comparable closer to home! Any rivers ready by next monday and what is the optimum flow rate?


----------



## rockriv

Like others have said... the rivers are so high and still climbing right now. it will be another 2 or 3 days before they start to drop at all. i went to check a river out today (just out of curiosity) and it is was easily triple if not quadruple normal width and extremely rapid. the whole valley including roads were under water in areas. i would consider planning a trip west to michigan if your bent on fishing. might be your best chance. none of us really can tell you yes or no for sure. wait and see.


----------



## sjw72472

Thanks for the quick reply. Will keep my eye on the flow charts and hope for the best!


----------



## The Minnow

Thanks eveyone for the info. Looks like i might have to move my trip out to early December.


----------



## Snakecharmer

I know the Chagrin is flooding in Geauga County right now. It is way over its banks along Fairmount Rd. This is nearer the headwaters and that water all needs to move downstream. It's been raining if not pouring for 4 days straight without many, if any breaks.


----------



## jbmynes

Chagrin normally.








And today.


----------



## ReelPower

jbmynes said:


> Chagrin normally.
> View attachment 66049
> 
> 
> And today.
> View attachment 66050


Hey they could get over the falls at that flow!


----------



## mkormos23

You guys can wait 1-2 weeks but the Rocky is already down to 2800. it will fish Sunday and i dont doubt connie will fish sunday also. Remember lake Erie is down 2 ft from normal, these creeks will drain fast.


----------



## sjw72472

Great! Some optimism! Thanks again! I will keep monitoring the flow website!


----------



## BassSlayerChris

Hm I just passed the Grand at harpersfield and the water was only about say 7 feet higher and 20 feet wider then usual. Looks like it will be fishable tomorrow  . My guess is it is only 20,000cfs right now. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## centerpinpin

They'll fish....might be a lil murky but theyll fish!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mkormos23

Wow you think the Grand is at 20,000? Its at 7000 right now. No one said anything about the grand fishing this weekend. you should Re READ my post. Rocky is at 1300, heck some fish will be caught out of the rock late tomorrow afternoon. 
Your right everybody stay at home Sunday, Connie WILL NOT FISH.


----------



## BassSlayerChris

mkormos23 said:


> Wow you think the Grand is at 20,000? Its at 7000 right now. No one said anything about the grand fishing this weekend. you should Re READ my post. Rocky is at 1300, heck some fish will be caught out of the rock late tomorrow afternoon.
> Your right everybody stay at home Sunday, Connie WILL NOT FISH.


When it was at its max I'm sure it was close. And it was all a joke incase you couldn't tell. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sjw72472

Ok the grand is falling rapidly. Showing 600 today, saturday. So after a blowout like this, what cfs are we looking for? 400-500?


----------



## MuskieJim

600!? As of right now, it's at 3,950 CFS. It'll be at least a week before the big river fishes!

Here's some random math for you guys....
The Grand was flowing at 22,000 CFS on Tuesday. One Cubic Foot is roughly 7.5 gallons of water at 8lbs/gallon = 60 lbs/Cubic Foot of Water. So when the river was flowing at 22,000 CFS x 60 lbs/CF = *1,320,000 lbs of water flowing down the river PER SECOND. *


----------



## sjw72472

Looking at the wrong table on the website. Whats the optimum cfs? Is it the little gold diamonds on the table?


----------



## rockriv

not about the grand but.......went down to check out the Rocky today. saw a couple guys fishing but didn't stop to ask about the bite. water was a bit high still and had about a foot of vis.


----------



## brodg

sjw72472 said:


> Looking at the wrong table on the website. Whats the optimum cfs? Is it the little gold diamonds on the table?


The diamonds are just a historic mean, they don't indicate fishable conditions. Check out the sticky on river flows.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sjw72472

Thanks for all the guidance guys! I appreciate it.


----------



## tracker30

The Rocky River is at 493 cfs this morning and I drove by yesterday and it did not look too bad. Going to give it a go today and test out my new insulated rubber boots. If toes stay warm good day, if steelhead excellent day. The Parkway was closed south of Mastick yesterday as they were clearing trees. Go Browns.


----------



## BigDaddy300

Drove through the other day and was looking at spots where the river had gotten up to. Found all these guys near Rockcliff. Thousands of them that did not make it. A puddle by the parking area still had some swimming in it. Wonder why/how they died?


----------



## fishinnick

Wow. What kind of fish are they? If I had to guess I'd say striped and/or common shiners, but it's hard to tell. I heard there were a lot of brown trout smolts washed up like that at Trout Run in PA also. 

You guys think Conny will be good by Tuesday? It's at 748 right now..


----------



## Rasper

tracker30 said:


> The Rocky River is at 493 cfs this morning and I drove by yesterday and it did not look too bad. Going to give it a go today and test out my new insulated rubber boots. If toes stay warm good day, if steelhead excellent day. The Parkway was closed south of Mastick yesterday as they were clearing trees. Go Browns.


Just got off the rocky at the nature center 2ft vis. My brand new reel broke. I was only there for about an hour... no fish but I'll be back tomorrow.


----------



## jbmynes

Oh man, You gotta at least come up with a "huge bull chromer broke my new reel" story!


----------



## tracker30

Man a huge bull cromer pulled me out of my new insullated boots, must have been the one that broke that poor guy's new reel. River was nice although some of my favorite access spots are a little difffernt after Sandy (downed trees and the bank a few feet higher with sand). Back at it today. The Rocky is at 325 cfs this morning. Visability was nice for those of you considering a trip to the Rocky this week.


----------



## yonderfishin

BigDaddy300 said:


> Drove through the other day and was looking at spots where the river had gotten up to. Found all these guys near Rockcliff. Thousands of them that did not make it. A puddle by the parking area still had some swimming in it. Wonder why/how they died?





Maybe somebody dumped their bait bucket out


----------



## Rasper

tracker30 said:


> Man a huge bull cromer pulled me out of my new insullated boots, must have been the one that broke that poor guy's new reel. River was nice although some of my favorite access spots are a little difffernt after Sandy (downed trees and the bank a few feet higher with sand). Back at it today. The Rocky is at 325 cfs this morning. Visability was nice for those of you considering a trip to the Rocky this week.


I wish it was a cromey that broke it... but unfortunately it was not... i was out there again today.... the guy next me standing on the falls hooked up but lost it cause some people still dont know that the drag is the most important thing. but anyways good luck.


----------

